# UFC 108 weigh in article



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Former light heavyweight champion Rashad Evans and fellow 205-pound contender Thiago Silva successfully made weight on Friday at the official fighter weigh-ins for Saturday’s UFC 108 event, which takes place at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas.
> 
> Both Evans and Silva tipped the scale exactly at the 205-pound light heavyweight limit.
> 
> ...


http://mmafrenzy.com/12631/ufc-108-weigh-in-results/

After the article update, Daley did not make the weight (Nevada officials deemed it unsafe), Hazelett agreed to the 172 pound catchweight and Daley is forfeiting 10 percent of his purse.











Daley and Hazelett:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone see the video, did Daley look weak or what? I mean if they wouldn't let him try to lose one pound something had to be up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Haz at 168? :\ I has a baaaad feeling.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Anyone see the video, did Daley look weak or what? I mean if they wouldn't let him try to lose one pound something had to be up.


I wouldn't say weak, but he was moving very slow so it had obviously taken its toll on him. He's quite compact and muscular so he didn't really look drained like some fighters do, but he obviously was judging from his sloth-like movements.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not a fan of guys that cant make weight........

Daley will still probably take this fight though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The new 'octagon girl' Chandella Powell was at the weigh in too:


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

wow daley for seriously looks like he's on some testosterone boosters the way he's built with no abs lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley doesn't look like a guy who should be having trouble making weight, he is hardly a Alves/Rumble like giant of a WW.
It is odd though that the bigger guy came in 2 pounds under and the small guy 2 pounds over and unable to cut the last pound to make weight.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> The new 'octagon girl' Chandella Powell was at the weigh in too:


 do not want.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> The new 'octagon girl' Chandella Powell was at the weigh in too:


:thumb02:


about time we had some women with feminine, reproductive looking hips in the octagon


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

What was the deal with Dan Lauzon and Cole Miller. Looked like those 2 hate each other.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The new 'octagon girl' Chandella Powell was at the weigh in too:


me likey :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No Thanks, she looks like a man way to masculine :thumbsdown:

I want Logan back :sad02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

this chick doesnt do it for me, id take the ones they cut any day. its cool for women to be fit but she looks like some body building chick with her stomach..


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

hmmm :confused02:


I notice a strange pattern of people not "liking" this new ring girl.

[email protected] Logan.....I would love to see the "women" you guys date.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya'll are crazy that chick is crazy fine


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

G_Land said:


> Ya'll are crazy that chick is crazy fine



no she's not...she's ugly, with abdominals like a man and she doesnt have blonde hair :thumbsdown:

and she has big, Black girl legs...thats totally not hot, dude. 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

But guys hello... this girl is really ugly, have you already forgotten the cute face from Logan?  Compare this girl to Arianny or Logan these are worlds apart...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

No complaints about the body.

But the face gets a 5/10. I wouldn't be compelled to pursue her, even if I was qualified.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> But guys hello... this girl is really ugly, have you already forgotten the cute face from Logan?  Compare this girl to Arianny or Logan these are worlds apart...


no offense, but Logan and Arianny arent exactly baby-making material....hips too thin, they got Leif Garrett faces, etc.

they are cute in their own way, but those 2 dont have that bangin, female body like this new woman

Im sorry, but Im not into that skinny girl, Arvil Levine look that alot of ring girls have. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sekou said:


> no offense, but Logan and Arianny arent exactly baby-making material....hips too thin, they got Leif Garrett faces, etc.
> 
> they are cute in their own way, but those 2 dont have that bangin, female body like this new woman
> 
> Im sorry, but Im not into that skinny girl, Arvil Levine look that alot of ring girls have. :thumbsdown:













WTF are you talking about? Shes toooooooo sexy. This new girl is eww


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Intermission said:


> WTF are you talking about? Shes toooooooo sexy.


arrest the man that stole her buttocks

sorry breddrin, but Im African...I dont like that sunken-in butt anatomy


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

whoever hired this new woman should get fired !!


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

How the hell is Hazelett Vs. Daley a Co-Main Event? This card is seriously scrapping the bottom of the barrel for that to be the co-main event. dos Santos-Yvel should be the co-main event. At least dos Santos has been there before.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope one day I will see the first bigtit ufc ringgirl. Dana likes small titties.


----------

